# Largest Coyote I have ever seen.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

A guy on a fish forum I am on trapped the largest coyote I have seen. He said it weighed 54 lbs.










I am wondering, is this all coyote, or is this a hybrid of some sort. I know we grow them big here, but I've never heard of one topping 50+ lbs. He is located in Idaho.


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

more then likely a coy dog or possibly even a coy wolf he even resembles a wolf def. not full coyote


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have killed some big coyotes, but that don't look like a coyote. I think I would hide that one.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I say pure coyote. I have killed 3 in the 50-55 lb range. All of these were killed at high elevation and were what we call mountain coyotes.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm definitely no expert on yotes but I say it is all coyote. There are possibilites of yote/dog crossings but I think those are rare and I just read a book on wolves, yotes etc. It said that wolves and yotes Do NOT get along and if a wolf can catch a coyote it will kill it. So interbreeding doesn't happen. Now again, this is just a book. Maybe it does happen but i bet very very rarely. 
I would bet that if a study was done on that animal it would be all coyote.

but like i said, i don't know that much about them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am no expert on the subject but the ears and coloration look very Coyote.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Over here they can average 35-40 pounds 
Thats one nice size yote :sniper:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I would vote coyote but to really break it down I'd say bout 60-70% chance it is pure coyote and 30-40% that it has some dog in it. I say this because a lot of trapped coyotes make a catch circle when caught. And its ears are a little to short and round, also its snout is a little short. But if it is a mix most of it is coyote.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

maybe its the barry bonds of coyotes!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

the yotes on roids :lol:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Has to mix color way off.... Id say maybe wolf/coyote or large dog like husky/ coyote cross.... Maybe a female wolf that wasnt part of pack got woth coyote one in million chances....


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Based on the pictures, I'd say coyote cross with either wolf or dog, most likely dog. What part of Idaho was this taken in? Nearest town, or county would suffice.

I have seen enough from coyotes, that I don't care what the books say. I've seen coyotes do things that the books say they don't do. I have seen it enough times to seriously doubt everything I have read about yotes, and consequently, wolves also. I think if a lone wolf got a chance to make time with a female yote, he do the deed. A pack will kill yotes if caught. In fact, I found one that wolves had dis-emboweled once. It wasn't pretty. But I believe there are plenty of lone wolves around. Many more than IDFG would like us to believe.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

After looking at the pic some more Im going to change my vote to a yote/dog mix.


----------



## bigswedegml (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks like it is just a really big coyote. I bet if you had a profile view it would look even more like a coyote. With it facing the camera its face looks really wide like a wolf, but I think it is 100% coyote, just good genetics.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

The more i look at it it looks more and more like a wolf but I am also definetly not an expert


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

I live out East, and we get them that big quite often. That is a coyote. Out East they breed with brush wolfs. That just looks like a real healthy yote to me. Up in Maine we get that color combination a lot. Congrats on a nice trophy. Harvy.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

A brush wolf is a coyote


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

What exactly is a brush wolf?


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Brush Wolf is just another name for a coyote. Probably used more in the East.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know, but it has a very expressive, thoughful face. Beautiful animal.

I shot one once, while groundhog hunting, in Ohio, and I'd say that it went close to 50. Had a wierd looking tail on it, more like a German Shepard (no, it want's a shepard) would have. I always thought that it was a coy/dog mix.

Nice pic and goos work.
Dan


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

exactly i have seen yotes do things books say they never will do also....ive seen a yote in my backyard playing with one of my hounds before.....so as far as wolves and yotes breeding im sure it happens.

and if thats just plain ol good breeding coyote....nice trophy but i believe i would of left him be and kept the genetic line going.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Wolves are freakin huge. Twice that of a fifty pound yote. Looks like big yote or coydog. I did a paper back in college about domestics breeding with wild critters and some places in south dakota and nebraska as much as 80% of all coyotes studied carried some canis familiaris blood and DNA. That's rez or "crick dog" to those who know what I'm talking about.


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

its the pysical appearance im talking about not just the size of his yote.....and the size does not knock it out from being wolf/yote......look at the liger, male lion breed to female tiger somehow in the genetics it loses the gene for its size and dominates both its parents in size so whos to say thats not wolf/yote and maybe there reversed and they produce medium sized offspring.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

That is very possible.

I still think yote.


----------



## coyotebob (Mar 15, 2007)

Shot one last year that was 50 lbs. 
very possible


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Google it :sniper:

STANLEY WOODS' CRITTERS: Brush Wolf

The Brush Wolf
Coyote Controversy

There is some speculation as to the real ancestry or species of the Stanley Woods Brush Wolf. Spotted irregularly, some people say it's a wolf (Canis lupus), many are convinced they saw a coyote (Canis latrans) and a few sceptics say its nothing more than a dog (Canis familiaris).

Prof. Woods and his colleagues, Bill Powers and Phil Flash, cameras in hand, have tracked the brush wolf, deep into the forests of Stanley Park to see if we can determine the species of the Stanley Woods Brush Wolf once and for all.

There are eight species of the genus Canis. Three are jackals of Europe, Africa and Asia, and there is the Ethiopian Wolf (C. simensis). The Grey Wolf (C. lupus) is the largest species with representatives found in North America, Europe, Scandinavia, Middle East, India and Asia (Timber Wolf, Arctic Wolf, Asian Desert Wolf, Iberian Wolf, &#8230.

Other canines native to North America include the Coyote (C. latrans) and the critically endangered Red Wolf (C. rufus). The Red Wolf has been the subject of a reintroduction program in the U.S. that began in 1973, when there were only 17 individuals identified during a six-year capture program in Texas and Louisiana.

The Red Wolf has been a hot topic among taxonomists (the people who name things). The argument is about whether the Red Wolf is a true species, or whether it is just the result of coyotes and grey wolves cross-breeding. (Canis is somewhat unique in that the different species within it can interbreed, and produce fertile hybrid offspring, unlike, say, the genus Equus. Hybrids of horses and donkeys or zebras cannot bear young.) The debate could determine the fate of the Red Wolf, because only true species are protected in the U.S. by the Endangered Species Act.

The Coyote (C. latrans, also known as the "brush wolf" or "prairie wolf") is common throughout North America. From British Columbia to Prince Edward Island, the brush wolf ranges all the way south to Panama. It is thought that coyotes were originally limited to the American southwest but have proved to be very adaptable and have spread east into more-populated and even urban areas. Coyotes are said to even be living in New York City. Pronounced "KY-oat" and "ky-OAT-ee," the name "coyote" comes from a Nahuatl word, "coyotl" as it was called by the Aztecs.

Coyotes vary significantly in size, ranging from 20 lbs. in deserts to 50 lbs. in mountainous regions. Coyotes have several features that make them easily recognizable. Most significant of these is the coyote's bushy, black-tipped tail, nearly half the body length and carried low while running, unlike that of other dogs. Coyotes have large pointed ears, a sharp, pointy muzzle, slender legs and are buff or grey in colour grizzled with black-tipped guard hairs.


----------

